# Front door privacy and light



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to DIY

Can you post a picture?

There is a 5 post min on pics...but you can get around that by putting the pic on something like photobucket and then giving us the link.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's just a flat piece of place you can add any number of different window films, from frosted to stained glass.


----------



## LeakyHawaiiRoof (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not quite understanding why you would want to also block light.

Without knowing exactly what your door looks like or your situation, it seems that spraying frosted glass spray paint may be an option. It should make the glass translucent enough so that light can go through, but will block the view into your home.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Specialty-11-oz-Frosted-Glass-Spray-Paint-1903830/100195608

I've never used it before, but my best guess would be to clean the window, put blue tape around the window edges, put paper all around the rest of the door/window, open the door, and spray. You could also remove the door before spraying, but that's probably too much work.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Stained glass adhesive films

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s?k=stained+glass+film


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

I would use film too, or a sheer curtain panel. Use it as chance to decorate.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

Adam Joubert said:


> I would use film too, or a sheer curtain panel. Use it as chance to decorate.


agree :thumbsup:


----------



## DIY77 (Jan 22, 2015)

My friend had good luck with the stick on window film, it wouldn't block much light, but would help with the privacy issue


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

Home Depot has both decorative and privacy window films located near their blinds are. Would probably do the trick nicely for you.


----------



## richardparker19 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Reply*



MaineLL said:


> Home Depot has both decorative and privacy window films located near their blinds are. Would probably do the trick nicely for you.


Agree:thumbsup:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## rutherfordk (Feb 10, 2015)

One thing that a bunch of people in our subdivision are doing is getting a company to come in and replace their window inserts with a wide selection of inserts with varying amounts of privacy with stained glass. They do have a few shapes from what I saw on their flyers if you want to stay with an oval shape. My wife and I were going to get them in during the spring to replace the windows on our front doors with full length inserts because we feel like we are on display all the time with our current ones.

Not sure if the pricing is the same on all of them but our friends across the street paid about $750 and it looks really good.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

I think window films or frosted glass spray paint would do enough to fix the privacy issues. Both are also relatively cheap and easy to do it yourself. Would avoid changing the whole door unless you have that much spare cash in hand.

-Paul

_________________________________________________________________


----------

